# It's That Time Of Year: The Lead the Way Fund's Annual Run Down Hero Highway Nov 14th



## yomp599 (Oct 16, 2010)

I just signed up with the intent to NOT get hit by a car this year.
Who's going?
I'd also like to get in contact with the organizers. I'd like to offer 5, 6 month memberships to my gym in NY. If anyone can help me towards this I'd appreciate it. 

If there's already a post about this event, MODS, please merge.


----------



## yomp599 (Oct 17, 2010)

45-60lb rucks this year.


----------



## Brooklynben (Oct 18, 2010)

Tell me where you'll be walking and I'll pay a couple of Cabbies to run you down.  (Geez Youp - you should know by now that NYC Cabbies don't stop for 'your type' )  I should be there - along with the 'FDNY Ben' - and maybe a daughter.


----------



## pardus (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## Brooklynben (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey Yomp, I just signed you up as the person to PM if someone wants to hump a ruck at the 'Lead the Way' Run / Walk.  Good luck with that  

I'm assuming you're doing the rucks again this year?

Now remember; you're not Superman - you really do have to look both ways before crossing a busy street.  Simply glancing to the right as you step off the curb does you no good in NYC (dumbass Brits )


----------



## yomp599 (Nov 7, 2010)

Brooklynben said:


> Hey Yomp, I just signed you up as the person to PM if someone wants to hump a ruck at the 'Lead the Way' Run / Walk.  Good luck with that
> 
> I'm assuming you're doing the rucks again this year?
> 
> Now remember; you're not Superman - you really do have to look both ways before crossing a busy street.  Simply glancing to the right as you step off the curb does you no good in NYC (dumbass Brits )




YES Ben I will look both ways... :)
All right people, I can get together maybe 2 extra rucks. I'm taking a page out of someone's book from a couple years ago by wearing armour to off-set carrying direct weight. Let me know ASAP who needs what. I'm trying to arrange a ride so I can stay off the roads... :)


----------



## Ex3 (Nov 7, 2010)

I should be able to make it again. :)


----------



## yomp599 (Nov 8, 2010)

Good stuff Ex!


----------



## Brooklynben (Nov 9, 2010)

'Ben 1' and 'Ben 2' look to be good to go.


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 9, 2010)

I never knew about this.  I wish I could make it but I'll be attending the Marine Corps Ball in Baltimore the night of the 13th.


----------



## yomp599 (Nov 9, 2010)

fox1371 said:


> I never knew about this.  I wish I could make it but I'll be attending the Marine Corps Ball in Baltimore the night of the 13th.



Did you happen to be at the one last weekend at the Sheraton by the Pentagon?

Good stuff Ben!

Spread the word people!
Maybe one of you will win one of the five six month memberships to my gym...


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 9, 2010)

yomp599 said:


> Did you happen to be at the one last weekend at the Sheraton by the Pentagon?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> No I wasn't, had to work.  This weekend's ball is for one of the units I supported out in Afghanistan so I have to go.  I haven't been to one since '07 because I've always been out of the country so I'm pretty excited for this weekend.


----------



## pardus (Nov 9, 2010)

I finally registered, I'll be there, with my ruck.


----------



## yomp599 (Nov 10, 2010)

Pack update.
2 are now spoken for.
I MIGHT be able to get one more.


----------



## Brooklynben (Nov 10, 2010)

yomp599 said:


> Pack update.
> 2 are now spoken for.
> I MIGHT be able to get one more.


 If you're looking for packs; I've got a couple I can lend a couple to the cause.


----------



## Ex3 (Nov 14, 2010)

Great job, guys!  I was walking as fast as I could just to keep up with you guys in full gear!


----------



## Ex3 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ex3 said:


> Great job, guys!  I was walking as fast as I could just to keep up with you guys in full gear!


----------



## yomp599 (Nov 15, 2010)

What an AMAZING  day!:cool:


----------



## Rudy (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks to all that came; particular thanks to yomp for posting the information! It was great to see and catch up a little with yomp, pardus, ex3 and blackjack; next time, Brooklynben. Would have liked to chat with all of you more, but I also know you understand that's a busy time. I will likely miss next year's as I will be out forward. Going to try to get some leave lined up so I can make it back for it though since it's the 5th Annual. Meantime, there may or may not a LTWF event down here in DC sometime in March/April timeframe. Will post information when I have it.

Again, many thanks for your support. Over a thousand attendees this year. Numbers aside, my favorite part of this event is the folks who throw on their FDNY gear, ACUs or other uniform, a pack or armor and ruck/yomp it out (I'm looking at all of you). You all make this event unique. Many thanks.

Glass raised,
Rudy


----------



## Boon (Nov 15, 2010)

Rudy said:


> Meantime, there may or may not a LTWF event down here in DC sometime in March/April timeframe. Will post information when I have it.



DC = good


----------



## pardus (Nov 15, 2010)

I always enjoy this event.

Good to see you again Rudy and the normal crowd, always a pleasure.
The same member passed out on the bar again and had to be force feed water in a failed attempt to raise him from the dead  I won't say their name for persec reasons.  y*****9
One funny sight was BB carrying about 5 rucks slung off him in every direction, walking through the pub, drunk as a monkey crashing into tables and knocking people out of the way with a mindless smile on his face :)

I need to ruck some more, that 65lb left me with less skin and a few aches.
We did the distance in a good time though, well done to all.


----------



## yomp599 (Nov 15, 2010)

pardus said:


> I always enjoy this event.
> 
> Good to see you again Rudy and the normal crowd, always a pleasure.
> The same member passed out on the bar again and had to be force feed water in a failed attempt to raise him from the dead  I won't say their name for persec reasons.  y*****9
> ...



:cool:Oh pardus, will you NEVER learn...
Said individual got up at 04:30, went to work, worked out for  almost 2 hours and is only leaving now... WOODPECKER LIPS!:)
Keep me posted on DC in case something changes on my end.
A worthy cause indeed.


----------



## pardus (Nov 15, 2010)

_I will never learn? _

Yeah I guess you are right, you will always be a pom who can't hold his piss 

Do you remember almost getting arrested? "Step away from the car SIR!"

LOL, fun times.


----------



## yomp599 (Nov 15, 2010)

So that's why they call them 'mind erasers'...
Arrested?
Duuuuuude... you need to call me


----------



## Brooklynben (Nov 15, 2010)

I hope you all know that there's two parts to this event.  The first half is all fun, family orientated and great stuff.
Then the "half time" begins where mass quantities of beer (and other adult beverages) are usually consumed on empty stomachs.  After many of us are sufficiently oiled up, the second half begins (the real challenge).  The packs are dawned once again and humped through miles of subway obstacle courses - the whole time hoping like hell that nothing is accidentally done to end up on the 5 o'clock news.

This can be more challenging than it sounds; Yomp didn't even make to the starting line last year before he was taken out!


----------



## Blackjack78 (Nov 16, 2010)

Note to self: Do Not, repeat, DO NOT, attempt to run w/and keep up w/current/former SOF types.........myb 30-40 yrs ago lol It was good seeing you all again.....


----------



## Ex3 (Nov 16, 2010)

Boon said:


> DC = good


You're such a loser!  

From the sound of things, I left just in time!  Arrested?  Damn.


----------

